#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Новости книгоиздания >  > > >  >  >  Дуджом Ринпоче "Советы от всего сердца"

## Liza Lyolina

В издательстве "Уддияна" вышла новая книга: *Дуджом Ринпоче "Советы от всего сердца"*.

СПб.: Уддияна, 2008
Формат: 70 x 90 1/32
Тираж: 1500 экз.
144 стр., твердый переплет

В книгу вошли беседы Дуджома Ринпоче (1904-1987), легендарного буддийского наставника, главы тибетской традиции нингма, с его учениками: тибетцами и западными людьми. Отмеченные особым живым и непосредственным стилем, эти советы исходят из самого сердца великого учителя.



Заказать: http://dharma.ru/details/478

----------


## DinDin

Классная книжка. Рекомендую. Вдохновляет.

----------


## Mahno

а в Украину есть дистрибуция? где книгу можно купить в Киеве?

----------

